# супер тормоза

## Gitler

вощем до этого не раз ставил Gentoo и проблем небыло

а тут такое дело 

ставлю на ноут после перезагрузки ТАКИЕ тормоза

что кнопикс с берилом с сидюка быстрее работают

я подозреваю что проблема с конфигом ядра но куда копать незнаю

т.к. конфиг этот почти в одинаковом виде везде использовал и использую и проблем нету

меняю тока тип проца многопроцессорность и IDE чипы

а почему думаю что дело в ядре

так когда top запускаю

то сам top 12% CPU жрет

подскажите куда копать ?

----------

## yahont

Запостил бы что ли что-нить про машинку, типа:

```
uname -a

emerge --info

lspci

zgrep -v '^ *#' /proc/config.gz | grep -v '^ *$'
```

А то ты не знаешь - куда копать, а мы не знаем - где  :Wink: 

top в xterm-е запускаешь, или в консоле?

----------

## Gitler

вобщем это у меня уже 2й раз происходит 1й раз проблему так и не решил

вот сейчас 2й раз

ноут на 855 чипе

видео интел

аудио интел

ситевуха реалтек

проц pentium-m 1300

компилил ядро под pentium-pro

сначала все нормально работало

а потом началось

я решил сделать переустановку

ядро как будто нормально грузиться 

а вот когда сервесы начинает запускать там начинаеться тормоза

самый первый тормоз с пункта

leting udev process uevents

и при этом завершение неуспешное

думал udev глючит запускал с ключем gentoo=noudev и все равно также  с момента 

caching service depencies

top запускаю чисто в консоле никаких иксов еще и не стоит

установил только 

загрузил knoppix и внем все процедуры выполнил

ну самое главное

ядро , логгер ,крон , груб

компиляция ядра, установка, и установка груба

перезагрузка и получаем тормоза

использовал как stage3-i686-hardened-2007.0 так и простой stage3-i686-2007.0

думаю попробовать x86

или 586 хотяб

конфигурация правильная

изменяя только драйвера на иде чипы работает на многих компах

могу приложить если есть желание проверить

----------

## Gitler

сегодня пришел журнал линукс формат

с ним двд с gentoo-2007

там там тоже тормоза

а другие дистрибутивы не тормозят  :Sad: 

----------

## smk

Проблема не с гентой, ибо у меня стоит она на 800-м целероне без иксов и не тормозит особо, разве что когда качают с нее что либо. Так что думаю что проблема либо в неверных параметрах компиляции, либо отсутствия(или просто кривых) драйверов для ahci, DMA или чего либо в ӕтомс духе. С ваших слов трудно определить в чем ошибка и наставить на путь истинный  :Smile: 

----------

## yahont

Недавно ставил на ноут с CeleronM 1.6 GHz, используя livecd-i686-installer-2007.0.iso и stage3-i686-2007.0.tar.bz2. Всё ОК!

Из того, что ты написал, лишь ты сам и можешь решить, куда копать. Зачем тебе форум?

И накой здесь войну и мир от руки писать? Набрал 

```
su -c "uname -a; emerge --info; lspci; lsmod; zgrep -v '^ *#' /proc/config.gz | grep -v '^ *$'"
```

, откопипастил и всё

----------

## viy

Ой, вот не надо это всё сюда постить, в частности конфиг ядра.

Надо бы всё таки знать -- что тормозит? top покажет.

И есть ли тормоза при работе в консоли?..

Я бы ещё на /proc/cpuinfo глянул бы...

----------

## calculator

```
# vmstat 1
```

Строк 10 в момент тормозов тоже на пользу пойдет.

----------

## Gitler

вобщем появились небольшые просветы

я смог скомпилить ядро "без всего" и оно зароботало нормально

кстати ядро собраное genkernel тоже тормозит

думаю проблема может быть в том что ядро пытаеться найти 80ти жильные идешный кабель в моем ноуте  :Smile: 

и пишет что ограничивает скорость

или проблема в чем то другом  :Sad: 

может ктонить из вас знает какая опция в гентушном ядре обычно стоит ( или не стоит)  что может вызвать тормоза ?

vmstat запустить несмогу терпения не хватит дождаться загрузки

а в cpuinfo нечо интересного нет целерон мобилный 1300Мгц

----------

## Gitler

ура нашел проблему

все тормоза начинаються после изменения ограничения по памяти

обычно у меня стоит 4Гб т.к. в простом режиме видеться тока ~900 из 1ГБ

но также включаються еще и тормоза  :Sad: 

----------

